
Google Just Spilled Some More Details on the Pixel 4 - adrian_mrd
https://www.thurrott.com/hardware/211211/google-just-spilled-some-more-details-on-the-pixel-4
======
adamch
The real-world gestures look pretty nifty. It's easier to wave a finger than
say "Hey Google, next track". Obviously it takes more effort than tapping a
button, but it's really useful if, for example, your phone is lying next to
you while you're doing something else.

